# eumovate, lichen planus and pregnant



## PiePig (May 16, 2007)

hi
After some advice. saw my GP on weds who diagnosed m with possible vaginal lichen planus ad has prescribed eumovate cream 3x daily to try and get it to heal. BUT everything I read says eumovate should not be used in pregnancy...is this right? Is there something more appropriate he should have prescribed me. Have been using it for 48h now and am worried.


Thanks


----------



## Mistletoe (Holly) (Jan 1, 2007)

It is difficult to say. Steroids are used in pregnancy where the benefit outweighs the risks. There are some indications that cleft palate and and growth might be affected in animals given high doses of steroids, but not much evidence in humans.
At 16 weeks you are past the time that the basic embryo is forming so the risk of birth defects is much lower than in the first 12 weeks.
As long as you use the smallest amount sparingly to get the condition under control, then the risks will be lower than taking large doses of tablets for instance.
Absorption via mucus membranes will be higher than the skin as the membrane is thinner. So just be careful with the quanitiy.

How long did the doctor say to use it for?


----------



## PiePig (May 16, 2007)

Just 2 weeks initially and then go back to review. Have to say I am not sure I want to use it now


----------



## Mistletoe (Holly) (Jan 1, 2007)

I think the risks will be minimal in your case and stage of pregnancy as the embryo will be fully formed and the dose of exposure low - but of course it is up to you and your doctor to decide how bad your condition is and whether it needs urgent treatment.

If someone had bad asthma for instance we would not hesitate to give high oral doses of tablets as the risk of the condition is higher. Only you know how your condition is affecting your life.


----------



## PiePig (May 16, 2007)

Thanks Holly, I think I'll stick with it for the 2 weeks then and see how it goes, just don't want to be on it long term during the pregnancy if I can help it.


----------

